# hgh frag 176-191 ?



## SHY_RONNIE (Jan 4, 2012)

Have any of you used ​ hgh frag  176-191 for pain in general.

I've had back surgery 12 years ago. 

 I've started taking frag  176-191 I have no pain and i can run and lift with out any serious problems. 

I do not take any pain meds I take frag  176-191
knee 
hamstring 
lower back 
PAIN IS GONE 
used to take it 3 times a day @ 300ui for about 2 weeks and now i take it when i need it I Also sleep great NOW. 
oh and is this hard on the liver ? compared to Tylenol or Advil
​


----------



## moresize (Jan 5, 2012)

does not sound right...Frag should not aid in healing...just fatloss


----------

